# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Grand Case restaurants

## casey1

Hi, all:  we're taking a sailing trip and will arrive in Grand Case in time for dinner.  We won't be in swimsuits and flipflops, but not formal either.  What is a good, not-exorbitant-but-not-beach-shack restaurant we can walk to?  We were thinking about L'Auberge or Bistro Caraibe, where prices look about right.  Any thoughts from peanut gallery?  And for other nights what about Sol e Luna?

Thanks lots for any help.  I'm in charge of this function so I'll be the one they hate if they don't like it!

Casey

----------


## RichBouker

I've always been in swimsuit and flip-flops when in Grand Case, so for Me its Talk Of The Town.
Thats the chicken and rib joint. If thats not Your thing, You can walk through the whole place
in about nine minutes.  Every place has the menu posted.  Find one that looks interesting.  We all love food so please tell us how You make out.

----------


## andynap

I think any place on the strip will accept shorts and sandals. If you want fine dining Le Pressoir is the place. Alabama, Bistrot Caraibes and Auberge are good choices. As stated above, Talk of the Town wows them with ribs and BBQ chicken and is a fun place. It's where I discovered Matouks hot sauce many years ago.

----------


## amyb

Alabama is gone. New owners are Christopher and Florence (I think that was her name) who used to run the dining room at Auberge.

----------


## MIke R

I will be in Grand Case soon enough with an embedded report

----------


## amyb

Also, at the other end of town, you will see that  Rainbow and Sebastiani's are closed.

----------


## andynap

> Alabama is gone. New owners are Christopher and Florence (I think that was her name) who used to run the dining room at Auberge.




I forgot- it's called The Villa
Here are Christopher and Florence

----------


## amyb

That's them, Andy. I wish them well. Nice people in a tough business. Keep warm and dry and pace yourself as you shovel. A shame you will be stuck home and your great tan will have to go unnoticed!. Amy

----------


## MIke R

I am going to try and steer Mom towards a nice low  brow Talk of the Town lunch..but she will probably not go along with that...

----------


## andynap

You can roll her right in- no steps- all open. You can also get Grilled Lobster and many salads if that's what she likes.

----------


## MIke R

> You can roll her right in- no steps- all open. You can also get Grilled Lobster and many salads if that's what she likes.




yeah that sounds like an easy plan for me pushing a wheelchair...oy..its coming up quick

----------


## andynap

I assume you are going by cab or van from the dock- tell the driver the Rib Shacks in Grand Case- there are several but Talk of the Town is right on the road and it's the best one -IMO

----------


## MIke R

yes we  usually go right by all the tour vans and all that nonsense, jump in our own  cab and go...

I will  do that...thanks

----------

